# Brew House Cemetery. 2009



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

This year we had 200+ tots and 6 beers on tap for the adults. No, none of that yellow fizzy beer.






Brewers cemetary









The tombstones









Scarecrow and web









Daylight setup


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

your tombstones are great!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I second that - the tombstones are fabulous!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cozy little graveyard - and I covet that celtic looking cross Did you make the columns by the driveway?


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Yea I made the everything in the graveyard. The columns took 30 hours a piece. I carved the brick detail into the foam manually. The bricks are 7 shades of red to give a detailed texture for realism. People often tap on it to see if its real.

The tombstones are layered foam with 18 feet of rope lighting inside them.

The thing I get the most comments on is the pumpkins I have impaled on lights on the roof. They all are lit and flicker in a unique patteren for each pumpkin


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Beeeeeerrrrr and haauuunnting. Two of my favorite things.

The stones and columns look great.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the singing statue and pumpkins are my fav! those are so awesome!


----------



## Tracyish (Sep 28, 2009)

Mental note to self: buy more rope lights and power strips. 

Wonderful job.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool tombstones. 6 beers on tap - I want an invitation next year


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Tombstones look really great.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Beer now were talking!!Love your lighting-the tombstones-the singing bust.All looks great!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

the tombstones rock great haunt


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool tombstones!


----------

